# Overcoming Low Self Esteem CBT book 'read-along'?



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

I've just started reading a CBT book called: Overcoming Low Self-Esteem by Melanie Fennell.










I'm finding it a really difficult read because of what its confronting and I guess I'm feeling a bit alone in tackling this scary thing. Is anyone else interested in reading it with me?, obv at some comfortable pace to roughly stay in synch. I was thinking we could read it through together, doing the exercises etc and discussing stuff and giving eachother support. I just want to say that it probably will bring up upsetting issues for you though, but I would just ask that you're also fairly committed to seeing it through.

I appreciate this is really asking a lot so I know most won't be interested but for anyone that feels strong enough and wants more out of life get in touch! the more the merrier!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks for posting. i'm going to look over the book and see if it's something i might be interested in. if so, i would love to join in on the quest for going through the book. i really find having a support team helps me keep my goals in line and to stay focused.


----------



## mcgilicutty (Apr 9, 2012)

Good idea. If theres no takers here, I wonder if you might find someone interested by posting the same thing as a review of the book on Amazon and IM-ing ppl who reviewed it there.


----------

